# Calling all Grow Tent Specialists.



## NewbieG (Feb 5, 2009)

So I've got one grow on its way and I'm thinking how much I'm going to have to wait for the seeds to germinate, for them to actually get any fun size, then for them to switch into flower, etc. In order to avoid all this. I have decided to invest in a grow tent for a few mothers and some clones. My other option is using the tent for a larger flower area and using my closet for veg., but I don't know if I have the space in my closet for 3 moms (6+ starter plants) and then once the three are up and going. 

     Ok so to the point... I need help setting up this grow tent for the simple reason that I can't afford all the nice stuff so I'm going with a few DIY ways. Here's my plan...

I unfortunately can only spare a 2x5x7 foot area. I have yet to find a tent that fits so specifications for a price I am willing to pay ($100), but I will continue to look as I think a 2x4 will drastically limit the tent for any flowering I may want to do. For now I'll plan on using it for veg as the only difference would be changing the light from a 400 to a 1000watt. 

So this is my plan:

1: Get air flow and light set up ready.
- I have seen different methods of doing this, but for heats sake, I think a cool tube would be the best method of doing this. I plan on building my own cool tube, and my real question was if I could use a fan instead of an extractor to move the air through the path and out the tent. This is what I had in mind.

outside of tent> fan> cooltube> outside

- It's just physics that its easier to push air than pull it so if I were to use a "High Air Flow Fan" such as this 5x5 one: 
http://www.buyextras.com/su120x120x25.html

How will a system like this work compared to using an extractor? Will it work if I decide to make it a flower room and add 2 1000watt lights to it?

My only other question is about the second air circulation. With a tent of that size, would using an air intake fan instead of an extractor again work as well? I'm not worried about odors as I have a purchased an ozone generator to take care of that, so I basically just need to make sure the plants are getting enough fresh air and are dispersing their air thats all. 

If you guys seriously suggest just spending the extra dough and using extractors instead of fans, I will. I'm just trying to get the best results for as cheap as possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## Growdude (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought it was easyer to pull air rather than push air, thats why all electronics use fans to pull air out of the cabinet.

Also that small fan probably wont be enough air flow IMO. also its very expensive, should be able to get a axial fan for 1/2 that.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 5, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I thought it was easyer to pull air rather than push air, thats why all electronics use fans to pull air out of the cabinet.
> 
> Also that small fan probably wont be enough air flow IMO. also its very expensive, should be able to get a axial fan for 1/2 that.



Yeah you're right actually haha. So axial fan would work? Would that work, or do you suggest using a 6 inch centrifugal fan? 

As far as the room ventilation, is that needed? I just think having to spend 200 on each grow tent for fans is silly if its not needed.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 6, 2009)

Any other advice?? Can I get one of those two to one metal vent things so I use the same extractor for both or would the extractor not be strong enough for that? btw, I got a 2x4x7

I would like to have this thing running as soon as I get the tent I just ordered so I can get clones going as I only have a month until I chop my recent girls and I'm not trying to wait from seed again if I can avoid it.


----------

